# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Monster Fishes >  Predatory fish

## gtrboy2006

I recently got a 75 gallon tank and would like a variety of large predatory fish i would like all the fish to thrive in this tank with room for the rest of there lives if anyone has any recommendations that would be amazing thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com

The nearest to having a predatory fish tank for me was owning a lion fish and frog fish in a saltwater setup.


Is it saltwater or freshwater you are looking at doing ?

----------


## gtrboy2006

Freshwater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Well this is not my sort of tank that I've ever had, but you could look at Cichlids as there are a few types out there, Peacock Bass but they grow big quick for a 75gal  tank but some nice colours on them, Catfish is another one they make cool predator fish Jaguar Catfish and the tigrinus Catfish, then you got the well know Piranhas these will need to be in groups of 5/6 but there again you need a big tank for these.

Hope this helps a bit but like I said its not a sort of tank I've had.

----------

*gtrboy2006* (20-11-2018)

----------


## gtrboy2006

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

